# Panama City public numbers



## Rager323 (Apr 29, 2016)

I fished out of PCB this weekend and had so much trouble finding the public’s reefs. Have they shifted since Micheal? or am I just missing something here?? If anyone has updated public numbers that they know are accurate I’d love to have them or get a link to where they are. Thanks!


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Rager323 said:


> I fished out of PCB this weekend and had so much trouble finding the public’s reefs. Have they shifted since Micheal? or am I just missing something here?? If anyone has updated public numbers that they know are accurate I’d love to have them or get a link to where they are. Thanks!


Here is Capt Pat Green from Panama City Diving's list of public numbers. They should be pretty good. From what I understand the spans took a beating and have fallen but not moved. I'd suspect they're there and it could be a formatting issue.

If for some reason the file doesn't come through PM me and I'll email it to you. I can also email you some stuff that I can't post here.


----------

